# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Federico Ramos: "España está en un serio incumplimiento porque los planes de cuenca debían haber estado concluidos el 31 de diciembre de 2009"

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/planifi...del-agua-42699

Federico Ramos: "España está en un serio incumplimiento porque los planes de cuenca debían haber estado concluidos el 31 de diciembre de 2009"


El Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos

Ramos ha admitido que España está en un serio incumplimiento porque los planes de cuenca debían haber estado concluidos el 31 de diciembre de 2009. "Hacemos todo lo que podemos para que no haya sanción", ha asegurado.

 iAgua
    El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, ha puesto de ejemplo de colaboración el Memorándum del Tajo-Segura, alcanzado entre cinco comunidades autónomas dependientes del Tajo y que regula el trasvase. A su juicio, ese acuerdo debe ser el "germen y embrión y ejemplo a seguir" del futuro pacto nacional del agua, que es una cuestión de Estado.        Ramos destaca que es posible y necesario abandonar el agua como campo de batalla y convertirla en campo de acuerdo de negociación y oportunidades    En una entrevista con Europa Press, Ramos cree que si se ha podido llegar aun acuerdo en dos cuencas y se ha sustituido el conflicto por un pacto de cinco comunidades autónomas entonces el conjunto del país debe ser capaz de seguir esa tendencia y conseguir acuerdos en la planificación hidrológica.
    Por eso, *el Memorandum del Tajo, que ha calificado de "histórico" y de ejemplo de colaboración entre administraciones y de buena voluntad servirá para "preparar el camino del pacto nacional del agua y la planificación hidrológica".*
    En este contexto, *ha destacado que es posible y necesario abandonar el agua como campo de batalla y convertirla en campo de acuerdo de negociación y oportunidades*. "No tiene sentido hacerlo de otra forma", ha apostillado, al tiempo que ha añadido que la gestión del agua de un país es un tema de Estado que tiene que hacerse "con la visión más elevada, global y conforme al interés general posible". "Pocos recursos merecen la pena gestionarse de mejor manera que el agua dentro de un país", ha agregado.
    Respecto a la situación actual de la planificación, *Ramos ha insistido en que el objetivo del Ministerio ese conseguir un acuerdo,* un pacto nacional que soporte el futuro Plan hidrológico Nacional que, debe quedar "muy avanzado" al término de la legislatura.
*Evitar una sanción*

    Sobre los incumplimientos y retrasos en la planificación, que han motivado la apertura de un expediente a España que puede acabar un una multa millonaria, *el secretario de Estado ha calificado la situación de "grave y preocupante, aunque menos que al principio de la legislatura"* y ha añadido que la colaboración con la Comisión Europea está siendo "muy intensa" y se están observando desde Europa los "evidentes avances" en esta materia.
    Sin embargo, ha admitido que España está en un serio incumplimiento porque los planes de cuenca debían haber estado concluidos el 31 de diciembre de 2009.* "Hacemos todo lo que podemos para que no haya sanción", ha asegurado.*
    En este contexto, ha explicado que *tras la aprobación del los planes hidrológicos de las cuencas del Tajo y del Segura por el Consejo Nacional del Agua el jueves 26 de diciembre, estos serán aprobados por el Consejo de Ministros en enero de 2014*, de modo que únicamente queda pendiente el plan de la cuenca del Júcar, que está en tramitación, por lo que "prácticamente estará cumplida la planificación hidrológica para principios del año que viene, que era el objetivo".
    A partir de ahora, el paso siguiente será la revisión inmediata de estos planes, algo que debe terminar antes de 2015, de acuerdo con los plazos europeos para que España pueda "subirse al tren del resto de países de la Unión Europea".
    "En el plazo de tres años nos ha tocado hacer el trabajo de 14. Cuando empezábamos la legislatura éramos los más incumplidores de todos y ahora nos estamos acercando al nivel de cumplimiento de los demás", ha insistido.
*Pronto para hablar de sequía*

    En el contexto del agua, el secretario de Estado considera que aún es "prematuro" para saber el momento climatológico actual, pero ha recordado que en España periódicamente hay periodos de sequía, por lo que la planificación hidrológica "siempre" tiene en cuenta estas cuestiones.
    Ante el déficit de lluvias del presente año hidrológico, superior al 30 por ciento y los embalses acercándose al 60 por ciento de su capacidad, Ramos ha dicho que "todavía es pronto" para anunciar si hay o no sequía, pero antes o después lo estará, al tiempo que ha confiado en la honda tradición de España a la hora de gestionar el agua en periodos más secos.
    Por otro lado, *se ha referido a la depuración de las aguas como uno de los retos principales en la gestión del agua*, así como a la situación de las aguas del lago de Sanabria, tras las denuncias de la Estación Biológica Internacional de vertidos fecales ilegales al lago, así como de una deficiente depuración en este enclave de origen glaciar.
    Respecto a este tema, el secretario de Estado ha asegurado que la situación "no es tan alarmante" de acuerdo con los informes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero que "se está tomando muy en serio este problema" y está revisando la situación de las aguas.
    En todo caso, ha insistido en que las aguas del lago están "mejor que hace años" y las depuradoras que hay en el entorno han mejorado la calidad. "Se toma todo lo en serio que merece la pena la calidad del agua del lago de Sanabria porque es un espacio medioambiental valioso y especialmente relevante", ha defendido. Sin embargo, ha advertido de que en el caso de que las aguas no estuvieran bien depuradas se adoptarían las medidas pertinentes.

----------

